# Free E-Book and Review of God, Adam, and You



## Guido's Brother (Jun 17, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I mentioned a new website, Creation Without Compromise. Today I'd like to draw your attention to a couple of resources we just added.

There is a free e-book available: Antoon Breen's Evangelism Begins with Genesis One, Two, Three. We're hoping to be able to offer another free e-book next week.

Today we have Dr. Ted Van Raalte's review of God, Adam, and You (ed. by Richard Phillips).

Enjoy!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks, Wes!


----------

